# Viand?



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of this? I accidentally came across it looking at the live streaming from the Cleveland weather station ....

I could not find it listed on the dogfoodadvisor either.

http://www.viandpet.com/canine_products.html


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this? I accidentally came across it looking at the live streaming from the Cleveland weather station ....
> 
> I could not find it listed on the dogfoodadvisor either.
> 
> http://www.viandpet.com/canine_products.html


I've never heard of it. I wouldn't buy it because one of mine can't have some of the ingredients.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> I've never heard of it. I wouldn't buy it because one of mine can't have some of the ingredients.


Yes ... I am skeptical about products that aren't listed on any of the dog food analyzing sites ... They made it sound as if they have never had a recall ... and their 18 pound bag makes 75 cups of food. It is supposed to replicate "How your dog would eat in the wild" ......??? It makes me wonder if vitamins are added.

There is also a product called "Aelyon" .........

I cannot find the ingredient listing ... I also am self taught on this computer and may not be seeing something?


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Helpful info links: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=351&cat=4
http://www.viandpet.com/canine_products_food.html

They have many products , but , I've never used any of these.


oldhounddog


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you oldhounddog. 

Too bad ... it has Menadione in it .......... http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20937380


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I;m not so much skeptical that it's not on the Dog Food Advisor; Mike has a long list of foods to review.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> I;m not so much skeptical that it's not on the Dog Food Advisor; Mike has a long list of foods to review.


Yeah, I agree. I wouldn't read into it.


----------



## ElMiln (Feb 14, 2013)

I found a review of their dog food http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=351&cat=4 (its under P for PHD not V for Viand) and it looks pretty good.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Naturox is way up on the list of ingredients. http://www.asp-inc.com/products/documents/prodinfo/n/naturoxliqmsds.pdf It seems to be sugars and soybean oil with rosemary. Then the stuff has four grains and liver digest? Not a fan.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I see grains grains grains... so not a fan :/


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't like the corn ......... or menadione ...............


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The ingredients on the site aren't the same as those in the dogfoodanalysis review. . .maybe they changed the formula? This is what the website says for "regular bites": 

Lamb Meal, Chicken Meal, Oat Groats, Whole Brown Rice, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Flax Seed Meal, Natural Chicken Flavor, Sea Salt, Tomato Pomace, Dried Kelp, Brewer’s Dried Yeast, Garlic, Montmorillonite Clay, Zinc Proteinate, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Proteinate, Charcoal, Diatomaceous Earth, Cobalt Carbonate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Niacin, Riboflavin, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamin A Acetate, Thiamin Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Folic Acid and Sodium Selenite.

I don't think it looks too bad but it is expensive.


----------



## mrsashko (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,
There is no corn, there is no grains!
I actually know the owner. The owner will join this forum and will be able to answer all of your questions in a bit.
Thanks,


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Links are good. Here is one formula.
http://www.viandpet.com/canine_products_food/viand_canine_regular_bite_food.html
Lamb Meal, Chicken Meal, Oat Groats, Whole Brown Rice, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Flax Seed Meal, Natural Chicken Flavor, Sea Salt, Tomato Pomace, Dried Kelp, Brewer’s Dried Yeast, Garlic, Montmorillonite Clay, Zinc Proteinate, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Proteinate, Charcoal, Diatomaceous Earth, Cobalt Carbonate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Niacin, Riboflavin, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamin A Acetate, Thiamin Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Folic Acid and Sodium Selenite. 

Much better than the info on DFA but pretty average. Why 2 grains? Not a fan of yeast and flax in dog food. As an owner of a spaniel mix who has had seizures in the past I am wary of grains in dog food and would prefer to see how much taurine is in it. http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/vmb/aal/pdfs/Delaney.pdf I like to see a complete analysis of foods too. Many kibbles are extremely high in mineral content which isn't good for some dogs. Puppies cannot excrete excessive calcium and may grow too fast, too much phosphorus should be avoided and so on.

As for not liking grains in dog food I never thought my dog had issues on the many different grain filled kibbles he was fed until he was 8 years old but off grains his minor eye goobers have disappeared. Many many dog owners have discovered their pets do much better without grains for whatever reason.


----------

